# where can I buy it?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

It sells in rolls. ~1/8" thick. I got it with my old set up and was using to reduce flow trough teeth of the overflow box. As was suggested before I tried wallmart, handcraft store, homedeopt and etc

found it thank you guys

Greg it is a Durablo product for roofing. It is a soffit vent.

http://www.duraflo.com/Duraflo.aspx?categoryID=58



*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

isn't that the screen they use to cover awnings? I'm not sure you can find that in thicker pieces than 4-6".


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I got something like this, but with the bigger and longer holes.
This is a old model and they do not produce it anymore

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

